# dumbo betta frys color



## ncbettafish (Jul 14, 2013)

My white dumbo ear male (opaque white slight iridescent)sucessfully spawned with red violet cambodian female. The fry are currently 3 weeks old and look like dad when will they start to show thier phenotypical traits? Also my male has currently built another bubble nest but the 4 month cellophane dumbo female I got for him he has nipped her very severly. I had her in a seperate container but she could join him but he couldn't get in to her. I am thinking thease 2may just not spawn together.I am trying to produce yellow dumbo ear bettas. I am thinking about getting a yellow halfmoon female but she would not be a dumbo instead.Do you think that would be a workable solution then use one of the resulting fry on my cellophane dumbo female.I am not sure if opaque white is a dominate gene or not.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

To get yellow you are going to want to breed cambodian x cambodian.. if the female isn't a dumbo ear then you probably won't get dumbos the first gen.. would need to breed a baby back to the parent with the dumbo and continue until you get a strong gene of it going on. It's a pretty recessive gene to work with sometimes. Anything bred to white you are looking at muting and diluting colors.. to get a yellow dumbo you are probably going to have to find a pair of blonde red dumbos.. breed them and get the cambodians from them, and then breed the cambodians until you start seeing yellow. 

At minimum to start you would need a blonde (no black) red bred to a dumbo that is as red as you can get (which will be hard as the dumbo is still in the "work in progress" category and not a ton of people working on them).. A yellow dumbo would be awesome, but hard to get.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

You are going to be hard pressed to find either yellow or cambodian dumbos although do check out your local PetCo because I have seen light bodied and yellows there. You could start with a light bodied red dumbo and breed that to a yellow female HM or HMPK(whatever you are working towards. Reds are easier to find and by breeding to a yellow you will eventually get non-reds. Probably by F2 if you don't luck up and get some in F1. If the red is carrying yellow you may get some in F1. 

There is a dumbo female listed on AB as mustard gas but she is very light bodied-barely any blue at all and good yellow so already carrying nr. It may be a quicker route to buy her and breed her to a yellow fish then breed the best male back to her.


----------



## ncbettafish (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok the dumbo male has already spawned with a red violet cambodian female.I am waiting to see how those fry mature,(they are 3 weeks now). Snowy the dad seems to be a cellophane under the white his pic is in my gallery.I also bought from AB a cellophane dumbo female, I think shes a big ear not dumbo. Unfortunately Snowy has beaten her up badly and they may never spawn.I am looking for a new mate for him and also researched the new mettalics gold, copper and platinum. According to the article if you breed copper to opaque you get the gold etc. and would like some opinions from from more experienced betta breeders. I thought cellophane would be good to work with as they have no color and there seem to be a lot of yellow cellophanes as well.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

The red cambodian may or may not be carrying the nr gene-so you may or may not be on track to get yellow. I think you will get pinkish reds and pinkish cambodians as the opaque lays over the red.

IME light bodied fry will begin to color up at about 4 weeks. You will see streaks of a darker color on the fins that will turn red at around 5-6 weeks-I almost culled them out because I thought it was black wash. I'm glad I waited. You won't likely see full color for at least 8 weeks.

My tank full of yellows are turning 7 weeks old next Tuesday. I can already see that I will have reds and I THINK cambodians but the largest share of them is a bright clean yellow. Both parents were bright lemon super yellows. I think I may get at least one orange because it's fins are definitely orange-ish compared to the others.

My next spawn to go in will be a yellow platinum x super yellow. I already know that the spawn will likely be ivory-ish but I'm hoping for a few brighter individuals-sort of like lemon cream pie colors. I purposely bought the platinum yellow to be one step further along back towards yellow. The goal here is to get the amazing perfect ventrals that my platinum yellow male has into my yellow line.

I am also working a line of black gold plakat. You are correct that platinum over copper will give you gold but be aware that gold and yellow are not obtained the same way-yellow is not light gold. If you are breeding towards yellow you really don't want to throw metallics and opaques in there. Yellows are meant to have no iridescense and I'm truly hoping I'm not shooting myself in the leg by crossing a platinum into my yellows but I really want those ventrals(and he's already half yellow with minimal shine). I'm keeping two separate yellow lines just in case. If I am successful crossing the vents into the line and breeding out the iridescence I'll combine the two. 

Anyway, moral of the story, keep the color layers and breed standards in mind because mixing them will cause you to take a long while to get back to where you wanted to be. I will keep my eyes peeled for you when I go to PetCo for yellow big ears. I think that is a fantastic goal you should go after. I can just see yellow and white butterfly big ears now!


----------



## ncbettafish (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok I am considering a halfmoon female on AB now that is titled yellow frosted orange female ready to breed from a US breeder. The picture doesn't show much of her conformation though but I am thinking of her .For now I would like to stay with us breeders before trying to import fish, but I am wondering if I may be purchasing others culls. I believe in using the best stock for breeding as I do my mini horses.My male does seem to have good branching and be able to handle the over sized pectoral finsbetter compared to my HMPK dumbo male


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

OK. She is yellow with random platinum scales and platinum fins. If he is platinum that is likely going to cover the yellow up except the random bits that come through here and there. The fry should look more like her with more platinum covering. Do you want yellow or frosted yellow?

You are buying culls no matter who you buy from. Nobody sells their top fish. All you can do is either luck up and find a great cull or work through the faults yourself.


----------

